# Tiered retaining wall up against house holding water?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need a drain----remove one of the lower blocks and route a perforated pipe to it--run the pipe all around the perimeter about 12" below the surface---

Yes ,that's a lot of work---Been there and done it---poor planning by the original builder---

I'd drill the block and then split it out using a cold chisel----------


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"I'm looking for ways to help this area dry out between rains. I know I'll work on the slope a little but also looking for *other ideas*."----------- move it all and add steps up the grade sloped slightly away from the house foundation (save your sill plates/studs; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...nvestigating-and-diagnosing-moisture-problems

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Gary


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You probably have the wrong kind of soil behind the segmental retaining walls and no perforated drain pipe to draw the moisture away.

With the wrong soil knocks holes will do little good since there are already open vertical joints, but the soil is holding the moisture.

The soil that is good for growing things, is really bad as the major soil behind the wall and that is why it is usually just a layer on top of the soil behind the wall.

Dick


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!

I really want to keep the flower beds but am willing to put in the work to keep it dry. Putting a plan in based on the threads. Will this work:

1- start at the bottom tier and remove soil. Check and fill with correct soil and use gravel along the retaining wall to promote drainage. Work my way up and do the same for the top tier. I will also remove some of the blocks farther away from the house so that I can get a proper slope away from the house. 

Does this sound like a good start or should I also try to incorporate the drain? If so, can you provide more detail on installing this. I would hate to go through the work and it not turn out. Of course anything will be better than the current setup.

This was done by a professional landscaping crew a year before we bought the house. We bought the house about five years ago...


----------



## remodler (Nov 26, 2012)

Any thoughts on the plan. I plan on doing this early spring or even earlier if weather permits...


----------

